# Brazilian Airforce



## [Gavca]CrossBones (Feb 23, 2006)

Some pics of FAB Força Aérea Brasileira (Brazilian Air Force)

ALX Super Tucano 















Embraer AMX














F-5 Tiger 2














Mirage III Ebr










Embraer EMB 326 GB Xavante










Hercules






Esquadrilha da Fumaça (demonstration squad)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 23, 2006)

Gostei do Mirage multi-colorido... (Falo Portugues, mas como estou em teclado Americano, nao tenho acentos...)

O AMX ja esta em servico ativo?


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice pics Crossbones.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice. I love the F-5 shots.


----------



## [Gavca]CrossBones (Feb 24, 2006)

S!




GermansRGeniuses said:


> Gostei do Mirage multi-colorido... (Falo Portugues, mas como estou em teclado Americano, nao tenho acentos...)
> 
> O AMX ja esta em servico ativo?



Sim, GermanRGeniuses, o primeiro AMX brasileiro voou em 1986, e começaram a ser fabricados em 1989.

AMX Fighter

http://www.vectorsite.net/avamx.html

Thanks


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 24, 2006)

Very Cool!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 25, 2006)

Very good pictures Gavca, I particulary like the AMX.

Is too bad that the engine is british....wich means is banned for us


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 26, 2006)

Aircraft with british engines are banned in argentina?


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 26, 2006)

Falklands war...


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 26, 2006)

Yes, the UK have a ban in the engines for all the military aircraft delivered to argentina.

For civilian..? no problemo because even the presidential Boeing 757 have 2 Rolls-Royce engines.


----------

